# Boer Breeder Clip



## jessica93 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have two boer does we are showing in February 2017. I can do a market clip in my sleep but I'm a bit nervous about "fitting". Any suggestions for this little doe? This doe has fluffy hair but it tends to stay flat while the other doe has thick fluffy hair that shoots out everywhere. Thanks!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

This is what I followed for the most part. I changed certain things up for each doe but this gave me a great start.


----------



## jessica93 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks! This will help out a lot!


----------

